# What is your NH unpopular opinion?



## trenchdragon (Apr 5, 2020)

Can also just be a general AC unpopular opinion too!

Mine is that I don't like any of the smug villagers. I find a lot of their designs are somewhat contrived, and I'm not a massive fan of their dialogue.


----------



## Jof410 (Apr 5, 2020)

I wish flowers could reproduce on the beach


----------



## rezberri (Apr 5, 2020)

the golden slingshot is rly ugly and i dont think i'll enjoy using things like that bc of its appearance


----------



## mocha. (Apr 5, 2020)

I don’t like when villagers sing in the plaza, the default sound is awful :|


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm not too crazy about Raymond


----------



## Bubbsart (Apr 5, 2020)

I actually like the crafting system


----------



## moon_child (Apr 5, 2020)

I’m not a fan of custom paths. They just didn’t sit right with me in NL. Looked too artificial and just weird. That’s why I’m happy about the pathing tool in NH. Looks more natural.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 5, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I’m not a fan of custom paths. They just didn’t sit right with me in NL. Looked too artificial and just weird. That’s why I’m happy about the pathing tool in NH. Looks more natural.


Oh man I agree. They just look way too two dimensional to me... I didn't like them at all. The new paths in this game are so much better.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 5, 2020)

Daisy Mai is disgusting and I can’t stand looking at her.


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 5, 2020)

not sure how unpopular this is but, even though the customization is great and the dialogue is better than NL (from what I can tell from others assessments) they could've probably done a lot _more _with it

(I love the game, don't get me wrong, but idk even if it's better than the previous game if the first 2 games in the series are better in that aspect that's saying somethin)


----------



## Edge (Apr 5, 2020)

I think Hazel is a cute villager.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 5, 2020)

Hsn97 said:
			
		

> Daisy Mai is disgusting and I can’t stand looking at her.


She'd be cute without the thing in her nose but yeah I usually turn my head when I'm talking to her  too much of a germaphobe

I'm not sure how unpopular this is but seems a bit unpopular from what I've read on here - I really like the soundtrack. I much prefer it to New Leaf. It's probably my second favourite after Wild World.


----------



## Hsn97 (Apr 5, 2020)

Edge said:


> I think Hazel is a cute villager.



I have Hazel in my town and I legit love her so much. My friends were all horrified when they saw her and recommended I boot her out ASAP. But I love her  XD


----------



## marea (Apr 5, 2020)

-I dislike gyroids and cant say that i miss them
-Don't care for Katrina 
-I became used to customising things for myself, Cyrus and Reese can stay in the village even though i like them. 
-Kappan can stay in NL too, let his daughter take over in case they plan to bring him back for something, just like how Joan passed her business down.
These might not be unpopular, idk XD


----------



## Jof410 (Apr 5, 2020)

moon_child said:


> I’m not a fan of custom paths. They just didn’t sit right with me in NL. Looked too artificial and just weird. That’s why I’m happy about the pathing tool in NH. Looks more natural.


I've been craving for a way to make paths in AC... now that I can, I found myself using 2d patterns on my town instead of paths


----------



## Tako (Apr 5, 2020)

Dom and Judy look hella weird to me. I just... don't understand the hype. ._.


----------



## piske (Apr 5, 2020)

i love this game!!! seems to be unpopular


----------



## seliph (Apr 5, 2020)

raymond sucks if i wanted a smug blond dude with glasses i could just go on instagram for 10 seconds and find about 60


----------



## CitrusCakes (Apr 5, 2020)

The methods for getting new villagers to move in and the requirements for each time are wildly inconsistent to the point where it's annoying me, lol. This is my 3rd AC game and I don't think getting new villagers was ever this unintuitive.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Im not understanding the Raymond hype, I like cats but honestly I prefer other cats like Tangy or Ankha over him


----------



## CitrusCakes (Apr 5, 2020)

seliph said:


> raymond sucks if i wanted a smug blond dude with glasses i could just go on instagram for 10 seconds and find about 60


This is so funny, thank you for making me laugh LOL


----------



## cornimer (Apr 5, 2020)

More juicy tea - I wish Tom Nook kept doing the morning announcements instead of Isabelle


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 5, 2020)

I can enjoy my island if even I don’t have “dreamies”


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 5, 2020)

I really don't dislike anything about the game so far, in fact I absolutely adore it. New Horizons is not New Leaf and people who complain about things being "missing" can always go back and play their NL towns.

I also don't like super-terraformed islands. I think multiple waterfall cliffs is the new "pink and white town".

I don't really like many of the top tier villagers and always prefer seeing towns/islands with more varied citizens. I think there is way too much aesthetic value put on them, when some of the less popular villagers are absolutely wonderful. I also massively dislike the term "ugly villagers".


----------



## peachmilke (Apr 5, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> The methods for getting new villagers to move in and the requirements for each time are wildly inconsistent to the point where it's annoying me, lol. This is my 3rd AC game and I don't think getting new villagers was ever this unintuitive.


i hate the fact the campsite seems to just be an amiibo port and outside of that rarely used??? even if there's not constant villagers having someone there once a week or at least once every other week wouldn't be a big deal (like seriously that dumb tutorial just for it to be basically rendered useless sajgoejzogs idk)


----------



## Brookie (Apr 5, 2020)

~ I HATE when villagers sing, I can't play in front of loved ones around them bc it sounds terrible
~ The constant airplane "zoomies" is also annoying, do it less frequently please!
~ I'm upset we can't store flowers....
~ I'm also SEVERELY upset over the lack of furniture sets! Was it that hard to keep the old ones AND include the new ones (and more elaborate new ones, not so plain) so we could be happy AND also experiment?? This is the most sad thing in the game for me and it hinders my enjoyment.


----------



## cornimer (Apr 5, 2020)

Foxxie said:
			
		

> I really don't dislike anything about the game so far, in fact I absolutely adore it. New Horizons is not New Leaf and people who complain about things being "missing" can always go back and play their NL towns.
> 
> [...]
> 
> I don't really like many of the top tier villagers and always prefer seeing towns/islands with more varied citizens. I think there is way too much aesthetic value put on them, when some of the less popular villagers are absolutely wonderful. I also massively dislike the term "ugly villagers".


Man this post is a big amen.

Going off what someone said earlier about not caring for Reese and Cyrus to move in, I actually don't miss majority of the NPCs. NPCs just aren't a big element of the game for me. I'd like to see Tortimer (or better yet - Cornimer), Resetti and maybe the pelicans make an appearance but I'm just so indifferent to the rest of them.
Ooh and if Farley came back I'd scream of joy. What a legend


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 5, 2020)

- I like Raymond but tbh I think he looks like any other kpop twink but with glasses
- Cranky villagers should be called "gramps" from now on because they aren't as aggressive or cranky as they are in the past games
- I get really annoyed when people get extremely rabid about the unpopular villagers like Beardo or Chops and talk about how they hate them with all their soul and how they would constantly hit them with their net constantly.


----------



## CitrusCakes (Apr 5, 2020)

trashpedia said:


> - I get really annoyed when people get extremely rabid about the unpopular villagers like Beardo or Chops and talk about how they hate them with all their soul and how they would constantly hit them with their net constantly.



ME TOO holy honk. 
I really don't find it funny when people post videos/tiktoks screaming their lungs out and smacking their nets at "ugly villagers" that move into their town. They always add signs outside their houses like "F*** OFF UGLY B****" and other over-the-top mess like that, it's just...too much lol. It's a game.


----------



## Foxxie (Apr 5, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> ME TOO holy honk.
> I really don't find it funny when people post videos/tiktoks screaming their lungs out and smacking their nets at "ugly villagers" that move into their town. They always add signs outside their houses like "F*** OFF UGLY B****" and other over-the-top mess like that, it's just...too much lol. It's a game.



Not even gonna lie, this kinda thing gets me so upset  It makes me super uneasy how it seems to be acceptable to bully over appearance. I know it's only little sprites on a screen at the end of the day, but the overall message about ugliness being something to be hated really doesn't sit well with me at all.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 5, 2020)

I love the crafting, I love the bunny day event, I’m not worried about the missing stuff and I believe it will be added with updates, I don’t mind tools break even the golden tools.


----------



## Rhuenkun (Apr 5, 2020)

I don’t really care for islands that are landscaped to the extreme (i.e. the ones where an increased amount of waterfalls are added along a path). They’re a little too busy for me.
Additionally, I feel the same way towards player houses that are added on top of a giant hill and have elaborate staircases/water features in front of them. I want to live next to my fave neighbors, and I’m okay if that limits my outdoor space lol.


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 5, 2020)

1. I love the Bunny Day event
2. I don't like Raymond (I don't dislike him but I don't like him at all either)
3. I think their singing is adorable


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 5, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> ME TOO holy honk.
> I really don't find it funny when people post videos/tiktoks screaming their lungs out and smacking their nets at "ugly villagers" that move into their town. They always add signs outside their houses like "F*** OFF UGLY B****" and other over-the-top mess like that, it's just...too much lol. It's a game.


There’s a lot of villagers I don’t like, but I can’t hit them with a net lol. If they cry it’d make me sad even though they aren’t real lol. I’d feel too mean. So I don’t like seeing the videos either.


----------



## Soigne (Apr 5, 2020)

villager dialogue in this game sucks


----------



## seliph (Apr 5, 2020)

Foxxie said:


> I also don't like super-terraformed islands. I think multiple waterfall cliffs is the new "pink and white town".



god i was trying to find a way to phrase this and you put it perfectly


----------



## Carole (Apr 5, 2020)

My unpopular opinion is that I absolutely LOVE going on the Nooks Miles Ticket flights to mysterious islands. I know that some people think they are expensive and don't like doing this, but wow, what an escape it is to go to a remote island I have never seen before and will never see again! 

ACNH is already an escape from our lives in lock down. But these Nooks Miles Tickets provide us with an escape from our escape. I just think it is wonderfully fun and I have done this several times a day every day. I think this is the most fun part of the game (for me).


----------



## dino (Apr 5, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I don’t like when villagers sing in the plaza, the default sound is awful :|


oh soooo agree. also my villagers like to sing in the middle of the night and it absolutely terrifies me lol.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 5, 2020)

Carole said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I absolutely LOVE going on the Nooks Miles Ticket flights to mysterious islands. I know that some people think they are expensive and don't like doing this, but wow, what an escape it is to go to a remote island I have never seen before and will never see again!
> 
> ACNH is already an escape from our lives in lock down. But these Nooks Miles Tickets provide us with an escape from our escape. I just think it is wonderfully fun and I have done this several times a day every day. I think this is the most fun part of the game (for me).


I agree. I love the islands. Especially when i can meet a new villager. It’s also a great way to get resources.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 5, 2020)

I'll never believe anyone who claims to have over 100 legitimate NMTs


----------



## WatermelonPuff (Apr 5, 2020)

I love Zipper. There, I said it.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I'll never believe anyone who claims to have over 100 legitimate NMTs


Well people do grind them, and not to mention lots sell items in return for them...


----------



## Duu (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm not too fond of "villager tier lists". I don't think any sort of hierarchies should be enforced, in fact it seems to me these lists kinda reinforce themselves, I bet Marshal etc wouldn't be that many people's favourite if they didn't know he was "popular".

We should support individual tastes and also not exploit people for profits. The rates at which some of these villages are going for are crazy!


----------



## Odette (Apr 5, 2020)

I find a lot of the outdoor decorations that you buy with Nook Miles to be disappointing. There’s not enough pretty or elegant looking items... The selection of fences is also somewhat lacking for me. Hopefully we get more added in future updates/DLC.
I also don’t like that the campsite is mandatory.


----------



## HeyPatience (Apr 5, 2020)

Rhuenkun said:


> I don’t really care for islands that are landscaped to the extreme (i.e. the ones where an increased amount of waterfalls are added along a path). They’re a little too busy for me.
> Additionally, I feel the same way towards player houses that are added on top of a giant hill and have elaborate staircases/water features in front of them. I want to live next to my fave neighbors, and I’m okay if that limits my outdoor space lol.



I agree with this 110%. Granted its obviously up to the person whose island it is, and it takes a lot of work to complete, but it feels so artificial? That's the only way I can explain it. I think the only one that looks cool is the one on Reddit where someone made a part of their town look like Shibuya.


----------



## jiojiop (Apr 5, 2020)

Cannot STAND the music in this game. It's way too uptempo and distracting (there's no 'space' in the composition between notes and the sound often drones worse than cicadas, covering up the sound of balloons). Also all the tracks sound alike, same theme. (Are there even variants for rain/snow? I didn't hear any difference.)

The only good ones are 2AM, 5AM, and 6PM. Legit considering TTing my clock so I can play nighttime during the day.


----------



## kentai (Apr 5, 2020)

TT'ing is just another way to play the game and isn't bad


----------



## duckykate (Apr 5, 2020)

he is speaking the language of gods
this was a reply to jacob but I ****ed up the quote


----------



## Duu (Apr 5, 2020)

jiojiop said:


> Also all the tracks sound alike, same theme.



Yup, in NH a lot of the tracks are just jazzy jammings on the same leitmotif of the main theme, whereas in NL most tracks were separate concepts.


----------



## Bcat (Apr 5, 2020)

—Daisy Mae would be cute if it wasn’t for the snot. She grosses me out for that reason.
—I have never liked Katrina and I’m ok with her not being here, for the time being
—I’m ok with the post office being gone too. I like how simple the postcard rack is to use! I do miss the Pelly/Pete/Phyllis soap opera though lol
—This game feels super unfinished, and it’s going to take a lot of updates for it to really start feeling like a full animal crossing experience.


----------



## carackobama (Apr 5, 2020)

I love the idea but I don’t like pretty much any of the new paths


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 5, 2020)

I feel sorry for Zipper T. He's just doing his job, poor guy...



Spoiler


----------



## Carole (Apr 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I'll never believe anyone who claims to have over 100 legitimate NMTs


I'll never believe anyone who claims to have heard anyone brag that they have that many NMTs. Who the heck could possibly care in the slightest?  I prefer to leave my competitive urges for things that actually matter to the world, not ACNH. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## maimero (Apr 5, 2020)

i don't like raymond THAT much. i mean, i don't hate him, i like all the cats, but he's just not up there for me. he's obvious fujo bait lol, they knew what they were doing with him


----------



## CitrusCakes (Apr 5, 2020)

Carole said:


> I'll never believe anyone who claims to have heard anyone brag that they have that many NMTs. Who the heck could possibly care in the slightest?  I prefer to leave my competitive urges for things that actually matter to the world, not ACNH. Maybe that's just me.


I don't think it's people claiming that they have 100+ NMT, so much as people offering that many NMT in villager auctions. It isn't bragging, but they do insinuate they have that many to trade to begin with.


----------



## r a t (Apr 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I'll never believe anyone who claims to have over 100 legitimate NMTs




let’s keep pretending people aren’t spending £36+ on ebay and all these tickets are au naturel


----------



## Duu (Apr 5, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I feel sorry for Zipper T. He's just doing his job, poor guy...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



...seeing this for the 2nd time didn't make it any less sad
The costume is creepy, yes, (prolly on purpose, Zipper doesn't like it either) but there's still a person putting in effort behind all this : (


----------



## Taj (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't care enough about how many nook miles tickets other people have and would rather focus on my own game. And that's just the tea


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 5, 2020)

Duu said:


> ...seeing this for the 2nd time didn't make it any less sad
> The costume is creepy, yes, (prolly on purpose, Zipper doesn't like it either) but there's still a person putting in effort behind all this : (


Omg I know I saw it yesterday and it actually hurt me to see :'(
I think part of it is knowing many people live like this. Let's hope Zipper doesn't turn into the Joker,


----------



## Duu (Apr 5, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I think part of it is knowing many people live like this.


...very true. My love goes out to those who work so hard for society to function and get scraps for it. Especially now in dangerous times.


----------



## Carole (Apr 5, 2020)

CitrusCakes said:


> I don't think it's people claiming that they have 100+ NMT, so much as people offering that many NMT in villager auctions. It isn't bragging, but they do insinuate they have that many to trade to begin with.


Oh!! I guess that I am just ignorant. I am a solitary player and never paid any attention to auctions, villager trading, or that sort of thing.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



neester14 said:


> I don't care enough about how many nook miles tickets other people have and would rather focus on my own game. And that's just the tea


Exactly!


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 5, 2020)

I refuse to pay money for villagers. In the end, its the same personalities packaged in cuter costumes. I rather wait for a giveaway of a low tier villager than spend money on one that will eventually ask to move regardless of how well he/she is treated.


----------



## Twisterheart (Apr 5, 2020)

So far, I don’t really like the smug villagers. I liked them in New Leaf, but here they just seem so full of themselves. Or at least Keaton does. Maybe I’m just disliking his dialogue because I’m not the biggest fan of him. Over all it isn’t a big deal to me, but just mildly annoying.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Apr 5, 2020)

The base game is lacking af despite the delay and long time since its predecessor launched. 

Idgaf that there will be free updates with content later. Don't yall know companies stop supporting games after while? I want to play this game for 10+ yrs. And heaven forbid I get a different switch in 7yrs (probably when they will stop supporting the updates) and i cant even update the game to get all that nice content or events on the island because its not in the base game!!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Oh. I hate the new design for the sheep. I dislike how they are stuffed in the outfits. I liked their puffy scarf wearing glory. Muffy is no longer a dreamie of mine now.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 5, 2020)

Amiibos have made getting dreamies boring. Instead of saving for days and seeing a lucky thread selling my dreamie I can pop into any old amiibo shop and put in a request. I won't deny it _is_ convenient and people who spent money on amiibos deserve to be able to get a nice income off their dedication to the game, but personally it's just taken out the excitement for me as a non-amiibo user.


----------



## 5cm/s (Apr 5, 2020)

i love this game and i've racked up almost 200hrs on it, but i'm disheartened by the glitches (just had a villager glitch, where i invited a villager, but another villager bought the plot, and the next day the house just says "i've moved out")... i also wish there were more items. i went through the whole villagerdb database yesterday night putting together a wishlist and i'm so surprised at how little items there actually are! i hope these things are fixed/added to in future updates!


----------



## Hirisa (Apr 5, 2020)

Almost almost everything related to the buying and selling of "dreamies" -  auctions and trading, forcing villagers out, islands full of purchased villagers, etc - is sad. I try not to think about it because I know it doesn't affect my game at all but if I do think about it, I get a little depressed and anxious. I did villager trades and auctions in New Lead and it honestly killed the game for me. Never again.

Not looking for a debate so don't @ me.


----------



## Maiana (Apr 5, 2020)

i feel like people's islands should not be finished at this point
the game has been out for 16 days y'all i-


----------



## LaFra (Apr 5, 2020)

The "music hour" on New Leaf  is more iconic. I don't really like what we have in New Horizons.


----------



## Kurashiki (Apr 5, 2020)

i think raymond is fine, but bland and i LOVE the singing lmao


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 5, 2020)

I like zipper and there are a lot of bullies who find it funny to judge animals on their looks and for some reason they get applauded for being cruel about it.


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 5, 2020)

- i hate gyroids and i don't miss them
- also don't miss diving and island minigames
- raymond and marshal are ugly
- i don't mind the soundtrack. i think i prefer NL's only because i played so much of that game that i was brainwashed to like it. maybe i'll start liking more the NH OST when i get like 500 hours played lol
- i love the singing!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 5, 2020)

Terraforming isn't stressful since it's not required of me, and as such, brings no consequences for failing to do it correctly, or do it at all. I am free to do whatever I'd like with it.


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 5, 2020)

Some people take this game WAY too seriously.


----------



## skogkyst (Apr 5, 2020)

Fancy island designs are overrated. The natural look is much better.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 5, 2020)

-Not fond of how the NMTs are affecting the villager auctioning market.. wait that might not be an unpopular opinion...
-I actually really like the OST. Some tracks remind me of Glover’s, which was a game I loved as a kid. 5PM’s brings a lot of that nostalgia to me.


----------



## Oreoo (Apr 5, 2020)

The custom paths in NH are terrible. They dont function like the other paths do and its almost like just placing down a design since you can press Y and it'll go away unlike the normal paths than dont do that when you press y. Overall extremely dissapointing,,,

Also theres a lot of minor things in New horizons that are just annoying and I'm a little bit dissapointed in the game, for example when you buy things in the plaza it takes like a good fifteen seconds to give the shoptender the money and her/him to give you the item. It should be a quicker process overall when I want to buy everything in the store.  Same thing in Mable sisters, although time kinda isnt the issue you have to go into the dressing room to look at all the color/clothing options.  What if I want to buy two shirts? I have to buy te first one, get out of the dressing room, go back in, and buy the second one.  Very tedious.


----------



## deerteeth (Apr 5, 2020)

Having the freedom to put villagers wherever I want has made me care less about collecting dreamies because this small addition of freedom has made me appreciate my villagers more!  

Don’t get me wrong, I still have villagers I really want on my island (Muffy, Stella, etc.) and I still have villagers I’m hoping won’t move in (Cobb, Wart Jr, etc.) but the fact that we can choose where houses are placed and also that we can focus on decorating our town with more than just cute villagers and flowers has made me not mind characters I would generally dislike.


----------



## AquaMarie (Apr 5, 2020)

- I absolutely ADORE villagers singing

- I don't mind the music

- I love that it takes 3 days to invite Amiibo villagers.  It feels like you're getting to know them and making them actually want to live on your island.  

- I'm not sure that I like Raymond as much as I thought I would.  I was so excited to get him for my first camper, and he's adorable,  but... I'm not getting super attached to him yet.  Maybe I just don't know him well enough,  but so far I think I'm just not a fan of the way they've done the smug personality in NH. When he told me he takes hundreds of selfies a day I wanted to just roll my eyes, lol.  I miss the "We need more dancing right now...Shoom!" type smugs, lol.


----------



## Climbintospace (Apr 5, 2020)

- I don't understand why the Wolf villagers are so popular

- Additionally, I don't understand why certain villagers are so popular and others which look very similar are not

- I feel that many game design decisions in NH were only implemented to push NSO sales


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 5, 2020)

I love the game, but I don't like the island concept. I really miss the New Leaf high street, it was cute and had a great variety of businesses!


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 5, 2020)

Marshal is ridiculously overrated.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 5, 2020)

- There shouldn't be a standard on what counts as a "generic" or "overdone" town concept/design. Islands and towns are almost exclusively made to the pleasure of the player and not others. It doesnt matter how "common" horror or pink themed towns are, better to have that than an unhappy player concerned with how others feel. You can 100% have a personal taste in aesthetics and opinions, but saying stuff like "generic" is treating it like its somehow inherently bad, which it isnt. It's just how others like to play

- music is admittedly repetitive, but otherwise I really do like it and think it fits the animal crossing series well!

- really not a fan of people being over-the-top with hating ugly villagers and not giving them any chance. Once again, it's an opinion you're allowed to have to dislike villager for any reason, but pretending it's the end of the world when Moose moves in just because of his looks is honestly just tiring. Wheres the deep-seeded hatred for villagers that called you a name in the 9th grade and you never let go of it? Margie I'm making a callout post on you as we speak


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 5, 2020)

I'm not too crazy about rare mystery islands such as the bell and rare flower islands. I can get behind the Tarantula island because that's total $$$ there.

Thing is, I can pretty much go for the common islands than the rare ones. As such, those islands give you one furniture when you shake trees, a chance for a DIY Recipe on the beach, and of course, materials.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Apr 5, 2020)

I like Zipper but not his event.
And it has little to do with the event besides getting recipes is random and I get repeats. 
Because knowing after the 12th or whatever day he will be removed from game so I can't do it later this year is stressing me out to finish it.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 5, 2020)

I like (most of) the hourly music.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Apr 5, 2020)

Wow, I've got a lot to say.

-The online sucks. It is boring and lacking in things to do. For example, in New Leaf there was Main street and the tropical island, yet those are lacking in this game. Especially since we have to pay an extra 30 dollars (NZD) to play online, it's pretty dumb that Nintendo just recycled NL's online without any of the fun included in it.

-It may just be me but I feel a lot of content is gone from this game and in some ways it seems like a downgrade from new leaf. When I was scanning in my animal crossing amiibo figures to Photopia I realized how many of them didn't even have models. it was about half of all the amiibo. Also, it is sad that the Sanrio characters aren't in the game, and I can imagine if you spent hundreds of dollars on a complete set of those cards it would be disappointing to find out all you get is a poster. 

-Also this is such a weird and obscure complaint but I think that the hair colors are way worse than in NL. Where are all the pastel a=hair colors? They replaced the light blue with a super bright turquoise, the got rid of the pastel purple and green colors which is a shame. Also, I think the light blonde color looks really bad and gross looking.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 5, 2020)

im hating the “growing deserted island” gimmick more and more as i play. it remains desolate even with 10 villagers max and shops unlocked, the 2 that exist. to improve it, maybe there needs to be more shops and buildings. i mean, completely getting rid of the post office was totally unnecessary. even if new content comes in updates, it shouldnt feel this boring to roam the island


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 5, 2020)

I can't stand using the vaulting pole and ladder. I put bridges and inclines all over so I never have to use them on my own Island, but when I go to a mystery island, it's like, "Not this nonsense again!"


----------



## kentai (Apr 5, 2020)

Mayor Jack said:


> -*The online sucks*. It is boring and lacking in things to do. For example, in New Leaf there was Main street and the tropical island, yet those are lacking in this game. Especially since we have to pay an extra 30 dollars (NZD) to play online, it's pretty dumb that Nintendo just recycled NL's online without any of the fun included in it.


I'm not sure this is an *UN*popular opinion lol its so limited it hurts, especially couch co-op...


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 5, 2020)

I HATE all this bunny day stuff. THERE ARE TOO MANY EGGSSS. The Fish to egg ratio is too high along with how many eggs are inside rocks. It's super annoying


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 5, 2020)

1) marshall is overrated sorry to say it but like yeah he's cute but not cute enough to be the most popular villager out there
2) ACNL will forever be the most superior animal crossing game. ACNH is amazing, yes, but it was SO hyped up and I just think that new leaf was so much better.


----------



## Faux (Apr 5, 2020)

Jacob said:


> I'll never believe anyone who claims to have over 100 legitimate NMTs


Seems a weird thing to disbelieve.  TTing and multiple profiles are extremely easy, and getting over 50k Nook Miles from both is also extremely easy.

Then if you trade your villagers, and collect more legit tickets, you can easily triple that.
Not to mention .. you literally couldn't dupe tickets, many already tried.

You could only dupe things that changed form when picked up. Furniture and bugs, basically.


----------



## Daisuk (Apr 5, 2020)

Foxxie said:


> Not even gonna lie, this kinda thing gets me so upset  It makes me super uneasy how it seems to be acceptable to bully over appearance. I know it's only little sprites on a screen at the end of the day, but the overall message about ugliness being something to be hated really doesn't sit well with me at all.



I have to say, being completely new to the series, going into it expecting a very cute and family friendly game (which it is, on its own), then seeing the amounts of vitriol and **** people throw at these cartoon characters online is borderline disturbing. I try to take it with good humor, but some people just seem so full of hate for some of these characters I can't really comprehend where that comes from. It's just a game. Also, life isn't perfect, you'll have to get along with all types of personalities in all walks of life. Oh, well, it's just a game.

Unpopular opinion? Not sure I have one. I really like the game so far (bar the massive amounts of eggs at the moment).


----------



## Hedgehugs (Apr 5, 2020)

Minimasher said:


> I HATE all this bunny day stuff. THERE ARE TOO MANY EGGSSS. The Fish to egg ratio is too high along with how many eggs are inside rocks. It's super annoying



thats an unpopular opinion?? lol.
also use bait, they dont cause eggs to be fished.


----------



## radzcrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

i really hate fences. they don't look that good imo and they're just a hassle to put up


----------



## Byebi (Apr 5, 2020)

-i miss the tropical fruits
-i miss the island tour mini games
-i miss the variety of furniture they had in NL. it's like everyone has the same stuff but just in different colors.
-the dialogue when talking to villagers feels so short now? I miss having decently lengthed conversations with them. Most of it feels like just small talk.

I love some of the new features of this game but sometimes I just wanna pull out my 3ds and turn to NL haha


----------



## FaerieRose (Apr 5, 2020)

I think our houses are big enough once the basement is built.


----------



## mizzsnow (Apr 5, 2020)

I am personally having a lot of fun despite the game being "lacking", most of my fun comes from improving my town, collecting/saving items and nook miles, etc. it feels a bit like one of those grindy mobile games/MMOs where you have daily tasks to do, and i'm used to that so i don't mind it at all. but i can definitely see how people would get annoyed by this kind of playstyle

The game has its problems that could definitely be improved, but i really don't like people comparing the game to new leaf all the time ("why arent these features from NL here, the OST sucks because NL's was better"), makes me feel like people are mad that this game isn't a 1:1 copy of NL because they refuse to let it stand on its own

speaking of, I absolutely love the ost, i could listen to 12pm/1am/4am all the time. I know it's not an unpopular opinion but it's one I see people are really divided on lol


----------



## John Wick (Apr 5, 2020)

I have many, but I'll say the river edge graphics.
Hideously boxy, like they are angled.

No smooth rounded edges as they were in NL.

I guess that's another sacrifice for terraforming which I'm also not a fan of.


----------



## Saga (Apr 5, 2020)

- I think Marshal looks like Draco Malfoy and I would hate to have him in my town. Raymond reminds me of Draco Malfoy grown up, and I wouldn't want him, either.

- I think gyroids are pointless and don't miss them at all.

- Daisy Mae and her nose drip are absolutely revolting.

- Shari is one of my absolute favorite villagers of all time; I don't understand why more people don't like her. She's so cute and has a lovely pastel color scheme!

- I personally don't like the feeling of super-developed towns with streets and fences/walls all over the place, with very little ability to move around freely. It feels claustrophobic to me. I much prefer my island to look like an island, rather than a fully-developed town/city. That said, I really admire the work people put into that aesthetic.


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Apr 5, 2020)

Eggs


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 5, 2020)

1. I love the music for NL and NH equally. NL feels more classical and NH feels more jazzy.
2. I like Zipper T and the egg hunt makes me feel like a kid again
3. I don't care for "dreamies" and think they make the game stressful with worrying about them moving out.
4. I think too much emphasis is placed on getting the "perfect" town
5. Terraforming doesn't stress me out because it is completely optional and I don't even have to touch it if I don't want to.


----------



## Story (Apr 5, 2020)

I do not like crafting over all. I find it annoying.


----------



## Zura (Apr 5, 2020)

I actually like the game haha. Anyways, umm I don't like blathers and his annoying dialogue. I really wish he would rotate between different conversations. Like the wake up animation is so freaking slow and he goes on and on about waking up like "shut up and just take my fossils!" Oh and let's not forget, you can't donate right after assessing! You still have to talk to him again and then select the option.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

Also wish they would of killed off issabell. She's gotta be one of if the the worst character in the animal crossing series


----------



## lilypadfrog (Apr 5, 2020)

seliph said:


> raymond sucks if i wanted a smug blond dude with glasses i could just go on instagram for 10 seconds and find about 60



Lmaooo
i also do not understand the Raymond hype


----------



## John Wick (Apr 5, 2020)

lilypadfrog said:


> Lmaooo
> i also do not understand the Raymond hype



He's David Bowie in cat form. \m/


----------



## Corndoggy (Apr 5, 2020)

i actually really like the bunny day event. i think the eggs are cute and i'm enjoying crafting them and finding new recipes. also the hate for zipper is mean and i just want to protect my hip hoppity friend (hes a lil creepy i will admit but he doesn't deserve as much hate as he has been getting )


----------



## seliph (Apr 5, 2020)

does it count as a new horizons unpopular opinion to think that many people do not know what a new horizons unpopular opinion is


----------



## Darian (Apr 5, 2020)

Unpopular opinion: we waited 9 years from the release of New Leaf for a shoddy game full of glitches. They might as well have waited even longer to release it and got the bugs fixed first


----------



## Sheepette (Apr 5, 2020)

popular opinion - i have no idea what cheating nintendo was trying to circumvent by not enabling cloud saves. the fact that there is only one island per console is deeply sad


----------



## lilypadfrog (Apr 5, 2020)

Darian said:


> Unpopular opinion: we waited 9 years from the release of New Leaf for a shoddy game full of glitches. They might as well have waited even longer to release it and got the bugs fixed first



which bugs are you referring to? the only unsolved one as of rn is the balloon glitch right?

edit: and maybe the move-in glitch, which is significant tbh but i thought it was fixed with 1.1.3


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't understand the hype for Raymond.


----------



## ayesquiggle (Apr 5, 2020)

I don't really want to popular villagers in my town. I feel bad for the unpopular ones and just want to give them a nice home!


----------



## Spunki (Apr 5, 2020)

Unpopular Opinions:

- This Game will never be as Great as Population Growing or Wild World.
- People hate how Jocks talk about Sports and Working Out so much. I think they take the Dialogue way too serious, even if we already know from older Titles, that they mostly just bragging about it and are secretly lonely, because they are adorable Airheads. Also since everybody works out now, they don’t even need to feel special anymore.
- It bothers me that we can’t train with them, even if it was possible in Population Growing with Morning Aerobics.
- We also can’t dance, because there is no Dancing Club.
- It’s okay that we can’t swim or dive anymore. The entire mechanic was slow and getting stung by Jellyfish all the time was no fun at all.
- I miss Dr. Shruk and his terrible Jokes.
- I don’t care if Bob is so popular, because he was the first Villager ever created. The next time this Cat pthhhpth into my Face, i will slap a Medical Mask on him.


----------



## dorohedoros (Apr 5, 2020)

Raymond's cute, but I find other characters way better tbh. Megan is underrated. She's such a cutiepie.
Also, I love Hazel. I didn't always, but I grew out of it!


----------



## Darian (Apr 5, 2020)

lilypadfrog said:


> which bugs are you referring to? the only unsolved one as of rn is the balloon glitch right?
> 
> edit: and maybe the move-in glitch, which is significant tbh but i thought it was fixed with 1.1.3


Yeah still the move in glitch. I haven't used any amiibos myself. I haven't even purchased villagers from other players. I had a completely random encounter Rosie move in to my town and she was also glitched. It's ridiculous


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 5, 2020)

i love daisy mae and her nose drip hahahaha


----------



## Zane (Apr 5, 2020)

I wish Isabelle wasn’t in the game Lol


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Apr 6, 2020)

I really wish Isabelle hadn't returned, I hate that I have to see her every time I play the game


----------



## xara (Apr 6, 2020)

i don’t care for raymond at all - he’s cool ig but if i ever got him it’d be strictly for profit tbh


----------



## Garrett (Apr 6, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> Daisy Mai is disgusting and I can’t stand looking at her.


After I bought turnips off her yesterday, she sneezed!


----------



## Chris (Apr 6, 2020)

I like _New Horizons_ more than _New Leaf_.


----------



## Yuina (Apr 6, 2020)

- I don't like golden roses. I've never liked them, and probably never will.
- I think amiibo villagers moving in after 3 days is only fair. Work for it a bit jeez.
- I love a lot of the normal villager's designs, but their dialogue is so boring... :c
- I hate tarantula's.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 6, 2020)

I like that it takes three days to move Amiibo villagers in. Gives you a chance to get to know them (and get recipes)
I hate turnip trading


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 6, 2020)

I hate that you can't grow flowers on the beach, and it's stupid that the golden tools break too


----------



## tokkio (Apr 6, 2020)

the terraform waterfalls look weird and dont make sense bc where is the water and water pressure coming from 

they still look cool tho and i'll probably still be using em lmao


----------



## Ciary (Apr 6, 2020)

hmm, unpopular opinions ...

The creator isn't allowing for enough details on clothes. The illusion that this isn't just a flat texture fails if you stare at it for too long ... which you will if you wear the outfit for some time  
The bunny day items actually look really good


----------



## Bowden (Apr 6, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I don’t like when villagers sing in the plaza, the default sound is awful :|



I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Alice no Kokoro (Apr 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> raymond sucks if i wanted a smug blond dude with glasses i could just go on instagram for 10 seconds and find about 60


this opinion is totally valid
he's by far the most boring of the new villagers


----------



## Vadim (Apr 6, 2020)

Don't know if this an unpopular opinion but I don't really like how friendly cranky villagers are in this game. Hopper was my cranky villager in NL and I loved how rude he was and how much trash he talked about anyone.


----------



## anikina (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't know if it just happens to me, but the characters' dialogue seems really bland and repetitive compared to previous games. Like I talk to the villagers everyday but they say the same things all the time. It's all short phrases about nothing interesting in particular. The only villager I enjoy talking to is Pashmina. And now with Bunny Day it's even worse, all they talk about is eggs coming out of coconut trees.
Am I doing this wrong or what?


----------



## Lavulin98 (Apr 6, 2020)

anikina said:


> I don't know if it just happens to me, but the characters' dialogue seems really bland and repetitive compared to previous games. Like I talk to the villagers everyday but they say the same things all the time. It's all short phrases about nothing interesting in particular. The only villager I enjoy talking to is Pashmina. And now with Bunny Day it's even worse, all they talk about is eggs coming out of coconut trees.
> Am I doing this wrong or what?



OMG You haven't heard that rumour of the coconut trees that is like 6 paragraphs of unskipable dialogue from all 10 villagers? OMG. SO I GOTTA TELL YOU WHAT WILBUR WISPERED TO ME! LOL


----------



## Bugs (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't mind the missing NPCs.

I think it's nice that I can just customise furniture myself and I never had my fortune told or anything. I always thought Lief and Kicks were kinda unecessary even though I like their designs and characters


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> - I absolutely ADORE villagers singing



Here is 30 seconds of Lolly singing Mr. K.K.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247117930036228096


----------



## Titanic2002 (Apr 6, 2020)

I miss having a post office with Phyllis being mean like in Wild World. They watered her down in New Leaf and now she's completely gone from New Horizons.


----------



## Envy (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm happy that in this game that character customization and customization of furniture is immediate. The NPCs that gave us those services may be gone, but I'd rather that be the case than ever have to wait like three weeks just to get to change my hairstyle from the default like in New Leaf ever again.

There are plenty of NPCs I'd really like to see again like Phyllis, Redd, Booker, Copper, etc., but when I think about it, I don't really understand the appeal of Brewster. You go and have coffee... and that's it. Add that to the list of things I just don't understand why people really loved. Not saying he shouldn't return for those that like him, but I'm not missing him too much personally.


----------



## niko2 (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't get why people like Audie and Raymond... the first is really overhyped, the second looks to snobby lol


----------



## SpiritofAce (Apr 6, 2020)

I like the soundtrack in this game the best.


----------



## fuzzdebell (Apr 6, 2020)

I love the game 
Seems the most popular opinion here is they don't like the game or not up to their expectations.


----------



## AquaMarie (Apr 6, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Here is 30 seconds of Lolly singing Mr. K.K.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1247117930036228096


That is so adorable!! Your character is really cute too.


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

WhitBit said:


> That is so adorable!! Your character is really cute too.



 Thank you


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 6, 2020)

As much as I'm enjoying the game, it feels a lot emptier... There's such a vast amount of characters and things cut from previous games. It's easy to argue that they're going to be added as DLC but I hate having to trust any company that they'll let me download the rest of the game I paid for when they're ready. Been burned too many times with that :L


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 6, 2020)

Crafting and gathering materials sucks

(not sure if this is unpopular but)


----------



## Lavamaize (Apr 6, 2020)

*Raymond in overrated:* He's just a regular cat villager with two different colored eyes. While he is kind of cool, he's not like the best villager in my opinion and does not deserve all the hype.

*Daisy Mae is disgusting: *The nose drip is just revolting and I really do not like that character in general. I like Joan a lot more.

*NMT should of not been invented: They just are a motivation for hacking and duplication and in my opinion, I dislike them as a tool for trading.*


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 6, 2020)

Lavamaize said:


> *Daisy Mae is disgusting: *The nose drip is just revolting and I really do not like that character in general. I like Joan a lot more.



I think she's cute, but agree the snot is revolting. Maybe in the next game, she'll be a little more grown up.


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 6, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Im not understanding the Raymond hype, I like cats but honestly I prefer other cats like Tangy or Ankha over him



You don't get the hype yet he's in your icon...


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

it seems raymond being lame is actually quite popular so to turn the tables,

audie's also not astounding in the slightest, if she wasn't named after the animal crossing grandma she'd have nothing


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 6, 2020)

Audie is just as overrated as Raymond.

I still really like both, but this whole “I think Raymond is f— stupid because twitter is thirsty over him so I *have* to hate him” thing is dumb. He does have a unique character design compared to other villagers whether you want to acknowledge it or not.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 6, 2020)

New leaf had much more content (furniture, exteriors, bushes, shop upgrades)


----------



## Sanaki (Apr 6, 2020)

The sheer amount of Raymond posts here and on twitter, I'd say its not an unpopular opinion. 

I don't care that gyroids are gone, and I'm glad that I can customize stuff myself.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 6, 2020)

Twisterheart said:


> So far, I don’t really like the smug villagers. I liked them in New Leaf, but here they just seem so full of themselves. Or at least Keaton does. Maybe I’m just disliking his dialogue because I’m not the biggest fan of him. Over all it isn’t a big deal to me, but just mildly annoying.


When you befriend them more they become really sweet O'Hare is just the sweetest just saying

And my unpopular opinion? I don't like a lot of top tier villagers. Beau, Julian, Stitches, Judy, just like I don't like them that much

I do like a few like Marshal Raymond Diana actually good ones

But a lot are just meh


----------



## artisansystem (Apr 6, 2020)

It's my favorite Animal Crossing game. I have faith in the future updates-- this is the same dev team as Splatoon, a game that I love and always felt really delivered with its updates-- and, really it just feels like home to me. I completely understand why other people are frustrated with the game-- I just can't really relate.


----------



## Gunner (Apr 6, 2020)

Posted in wrong thread ugh, ignore.

Although I do have one unpopular opinion, I don't like smug villagers too much at all.


----------



## Envy (Apr 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> audie's also not astounding in the slightest, if she wasn't named after the animal crossing grandma she'd have nothing



I loved her long before her name was even revealed. I love the wolves and I always thought her colors worked really well and her glasses accessory made her really cute.

To each their own, though. I only responded because you said "she'd have nothing" and I strongly disagree!


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

Envy said:


> I loved her long before her name was even revealed. I love the wolves and I always thought her colors worked really well and her glasses accessory made her really cute.
> 
> To each their own, though. I only responded because you said "she'd have nothing" and I strongly disagree!


no worries! i'm only posting from my own standpoint and having fun, i definitely do not think anything i say is objective 

i also generally don't like warm colour schemes so she was doomed to not appeal to me from the start haha


----------



## Celinalia (Apr 6, 2020)

i don't like the nmt and it kinda feels like a happy home designer kinda game. also crafting is meh if it's this forced


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 6, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> You don't get the hype yet he's in your icon...


He's in my icon only because of Marshal, no need to get snippy


----------



## Frebbo (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm not the biggest Julian fan... probably because I don't particularly like horses is general. Also I don't mind the bunny day event at all.


----------



## psiJordan (Apr 6, 2020)

The same people who complain about TT and say it breaks the game are the ones who “sell” their villagers for thousands of tickets and hundreds of millions of bells. Which one seems to be more game breaking then?


----------



## Frebbo (Apr 6, 2020)

psiJordan said:


> The same people who complain about TT and say it breaks the game are the ones who “sell” their villagers for thousands of tickets and hundreds of millions of bells. Which one seems to be more game breaking then?



From my experience it's only been TTers doing this, seeing as it takes a looong time to kick a specific villager out through normal gameplay :/ Though I agree that it's pretty insane to pay more than 100k bells for a villager.


----------



## AquaMarie (Apr 6, 2020)

Envy said:


> I loved her long before her name was even revealed. I love the wolves and I always thought her colors worked really well and her glasses accessory made her really cute.
> 
> To each their own, though. I only responded because you said "she'd have nothing" and I strongly disagree!



Wolves are my favorite species in game and irl, and foxes are very close irl. I loved her before the name reveal and had her on my dreamy list as "Tropical Wolf" lol.  I was also hoping the whole time that she'd be peppy, so it was pretty much a dream come true. 

I love her color scheme, she has a very tropical feel that's perfect for NH, and she's the only peppy wolf,  so she has a lot going for her.


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 6, 2020)

Raymond is a bad villager.


----------



## Mo Notony (Apr 6, 2020)

Didn't understand or care for the Dream Suite. Never liked the Gyroids either. Glad they're gone.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

Some of the voices in this game....do not match the villagers. I have Bud on my island and I'd expect a deep voice from the way he looks but it's higher pitched than Mira's.


----------



## NewHope (Apr 6, 2020)

I don’t miss diving


----------



## brewsterlatte (Apr 6, 2020)

I think the community is getting a bit greedy. I’m starting to feel like if you don’t TT, dupe, have a ton of items, whatever, you’re sore out of luck getting a relatively popular villager, etc. I personally only give villagers for free or villager for villager trade, as I think that’s what’s fair. I don’t want to make people spend all their bell/NMT savings for a villager that might be voided otherwise.
This is def an unpopular opinion I’m sure, pls don’t attack me 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 6, 2020



brewsterlatte said:


> I think the community is getting a bit greedy. I’m starting to feel like if you don’t TT, dupe, have a ton of items, whatever, you’re sore out of luck getting a relatively popular villager, etc. I personally only give villagers for free or villager for villager trade, as I think that’s what’s fair. I don’t want to make people spend all their bell/NMT savings for a villager that might be voided otherwise.
> This is def an unpopular opinion I’m sure, pls don’t attack me


(I’m not judging others for how they play, how they spend their resources, etc, this is just my opinion)


----------



## John Wick (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm glad gyroids are gone.


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

Posting again here because something else is beginning to irk me - I think it's a bit cheeky for people to ask extortionate amounts of payment just for others to come to their island and shop at their shops/see any NPCs wandering around. Tips/donations as thanks are fine, I'll always be happy to give a little thanks for helping me get more visits, but it's a bit greedy to only admit people who are willing to fill your wishlist or give you tickets. There's people doing what these guys are selling for free in the airport...


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 6, 2020)

I think C.J. is super annoying. Bring back Chip!


----------



## Emi (Apr 6, 2020)

gonna join the glad gyroids are gone gang because I hated digging them up when looking for fossils. i also don’t really see the appeal of raymond but to each their own!! im also indifferent to isabelle? she’s cute but I don’t feel very strongly positive about her like other do


----------



## Pink Issyboo (Apr 6, 2020)

I like the slow-paced nature of the game.


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't feel comfortable that you can die and revive at your doorstep.


----------



## Ganucci (Apr 6, 2020)

While I would never get mad at someone for TTing, I don’t think it’s the way the game should be played or was ever intended to be played. In the first few games it was an option in the settings to change the clock, fine, it was debatable if it was meant to be a purposeful game mechanic. However, now in ACNH they have removed the feature all together from within the game proving that they do not want people playing this way as AC has always been intended to be a slow, relaxing, day by day type game. They probably could’ve blocked out the feature entirely, but knew there would be an uproar if they did this, so instead settled to just make it something that could not be done from within the game’s settings. TTing ruins Nintendo’s entire vision for this game and is not how it should be played.


----------



## CowKing (Apr 6, 2020)

I'm tired of people thinking being a jerk is a personality, it's not a personality. You wanna make Cranky and Snooty villagers kinda jerks? Fine. Whatever. But stop saying the villagers were better in the older games when they were the kind of people to spit and dance on your grave.


----------



## Flare (Apr 6, 2020)

Megan is a better villager than Judy.


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 6, 2020)

I don't like paths and I don't understand why everyone acts like it's a necessity to have them in your town or island


----------



## Goop (Apr 6, 2020)

I think Raymond is kind of bland (his heterochromia is kind of cool though) and overall I'm just not really understanding the hype for him. I've never really enjoyed the cat villagers anyway so maybe that's it?​


----------



## unintentional (Apr 6, 2020)

I have 0 clue why so many people are okay with saying "the game is incomplete, but it's okay because of free dlc."  I can give a pass to holidays being released, but NPCs, shops, gyroids, etc?  The game was worked on since New Leaf released and was even delayed.  There's 0 reason for these to not be in the base game.

I don't understand the hype for Judy.  I have her in my town and my sister is awaiting the day she moves out she she can have her.  Her eyes distract from the rest of her design (which is cute!  she looks like a snow cone!  but those ugly anime eyes...)  If they wanted to do an anime aesthetic for her eyes, there has to be at least a dozen better ways to implement it.

People need to calm down about time travel.   it isn't how I will play, but so what?  The developers have flat out said it isn't cheating.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 6, 2020)

seliph said:


> raymond sucks if i wanted a smug blond dude with glasses i could just go on instagram for 10 seconds and find about 60


But do they have heterochromia eyes? 

. . .

Anyway, my unpopular opinions are:

I am glad gyroids and pitfall seeds are gone.

I am glad the museum doesn’t have the art section anymore. Filling up the art section in the preceding games was tedious.


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 6, 2020)

Shawna said:


> But do they have heterochromia eyes?
> 
> . . .
> 
> ...


I am sorry to dash your mood, pitfall seeds are still in the game but as a diy recipe


----------



## Shawna (Apr 6, 2020)

Morningowl said:


> I am sorry to dash your mood, pitfall seeds are still in the game but as a diy recipe


Oh OK.

Well that’s fine. As long as I’m not digging them up when I’m trying to find fossils.


----------



## seliph (Apr 6, 2020)

Shawna said:


> But do they have heterochromia eyes?



unfortunately for them heterochromia ain't a personality trait


----------



## NewHope (Apr 7, 2020)

I don’t have dreamies, and don’t really get the point of them. I kind of just go for whomever appeals to me when I meet them. Makes this game a lot less stressful. And I don't see why you always want the same villagers in every game. It’s fun to meet new people you may like just as much.

Also Dom is best new villager


----------



## JustAWeavile (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi. Unpopular opinion but... All players have the right to do as they please with THEIR game. THEY are the ones who paid $60 for it. Who are other players to get hostile at players over something only Nintendo can change? New Leaf's economy was broken from the get go 100 times worse than New Horizons is yet this game is getting way more animosity. Why so? Because a good chunk of NH players started on Pocket Camp and aren't used to things being broken. It's a game... About doing tasks for cute talking animals and making stuff look pretty... For kids... That adults happen to enjoy too. People are going to do as they please as it is their right to do so. So if players wanna spend real life money for NMT's then so be it. No player has a right to dictate another player's experience. Nobody is forcing you to take part in the NMT market. You can easily still use bells as currency with other "honest" players or you can just go by total luck and visit islands until you get lucky. STOP POCKET WATCHING 🗣

Change my mind 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 10, 2020



JustAWeavile said:


> Hi. Unpopular opinion but... All players have the right to do as they please with THEIR game. THEY are the ones who paid $60 for it. Who are other players to get hostile at players over something only Nintendo can change? New Leaf's economy was broken from the get go 100 times worse than New Horizons is yet this game is getting way more animosity. Why so? Because a good chunk of NH players started on Pocket Camp and aren't used to things being broken. It's a game... About doing tasks for cute talking animals and making stuff look pretty... For kids... That adults happen to enjoy too. People are going to do as they please as it is their right to do so. So if players wanna spend real life money for NMT's then so be it. No player has a right to dictate another player's experience. Nobody is forcing you to take part in the NMT market. You can easily still use bells as currency with other "honest" players or you can just go by total luck and visit islands until you get lucky. STOP POCKET WATCHING 🗣
> 
> Change my mind



PS mods please don't shut this down... Just delete the posts on this thread that get too disrespectful. We can have a mature dicussion without personal attacks. Let's not ruin this and act like children


----------



## Alex518 (Apr 10, 2020)

i agree. i don't get the policing. it's all a game in the end, in fact i look at the market here and the way people have established trades, auctions, etc and i find it so interesting. nintendo released a game and people are interpreting as they please, and having complete fun with it! i feel like NH as a whole allows for so many different possibilities and fun. i never see a need for negativity when this is supposed to be a game made to pass time, to relieve stress, to create a world of your own. it's such an escape, so why not let everyone create their own reality the way they'd like?


----------



## swifterly (Apr 12, 2020)

Since so many people here are saying they don't miss gyroids... I guess my unpopular popular opinion is that I am devastated about the lack of gyroids! They have been here since the start, and I always loved collecting them. In every game I'd have a gyroid room or like a wall of my main room with a bunch of gyroids that fit my room's aesthetic. Really really hoping for free DLC for them :c

Also, I like the ACNH soundtrack! Some tracks are repetitive but tbh I don't understand everyone saying ACNL's was so much better, ACNL's was meh to me except my few favorite tracks. My favorite soundtrack is WW but that could just be the nostalgia speaking 

AND... I think they should have delayed the game longer if the choice was between that and releasing it with all these glitches. There have NEVER been this many serious, gamebreaking glitches present in a mainstream Nintendo game on release. It's seriously unprecedented and I don't get how the game isn't catching more flak over that. Is quarantine making everyone so rabid about AC that no one cares that even major features (villager move ins) were clearly not thoroughly playtested??


----------



## Divergent (Apr 12, 2020)

I wish we couldn’t give other people our NMT.

They are such a grind to earn for us legitimate players that we cannot compete with the cheaters in trades. Least with bells it could be a little more of an even playing field.


----------



## Mr. Q (Apr 12, 2020)

I don't like Reneigh.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 12, 2020)

I couldn't care less about people's starting villagers or how a certain villager moved out of their town, etc. Then again, I'm not very picky or particular about the villagers on my island so topics like this don't really interest me. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## raccowon (Apr 12, 2020)

Hsn97 said:


> I have Hazel in my town and I legit love her so much. My friends were all horrified when they saw her and recommended I boot her out ASAP. But I love her  XD


nooo don't listen keep any villager you love UNI WOW

	Post automatically merged: Apr 12, 2020


----------



## Jas (Apr 12, 2020)

i wish they'd just taken resetti out instead of making him this weird unseen rescue service voice! i do love his theme song and i liked him in wild world/the manhole was fine in NL, but it's so disappointing to see him reduced to this  i really hope they do something else with him!


----------



## fuzzdebell (May 28, 2020)

All the polls pitting villagers against each other and tier lists are annoying and causing rift among players.


----------



## John Wick (May 28, 2020)

The furniture is ugly and limited, with no real interactive pieces.
I find I'm jealous of Pocket Camp. :-/


----------



## TheDuke55 (May 28, 2020)

Pretty sure most voice that complaint. I know I do. The furniture is more geared towards modernism/realism. And I don't really like that.


----------



## whimsycreator (May 29, 2020)

This game is nowhere near as awful as people make it out to be. I know we all love to complain, even I do sometimes. It can be fun to make light of shared annoyances, and it brings people together. But I’ve noticed the complaining becoming a bit excessive, and the nature of the complaints criticizing major components the game, rather than poking fun at minor flaws or sharing what little thing we would do to improve the game’s quality.

In my opinion, the pros in this game have always majorly outweighed the cons. It’s fine to disagree, but sometimes I see people tearing this game apart and wondering why they still even bother to play New Horizons, given they seem to hate absolutely everything about it so much.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 29, 2020)

New Horizons is fun yeah, i said it


----------



## Bethboj (May 29, 2020)

I don’t care for Katrina.


----------



## ecstasy (May 29, 2020)

Bethboj said:


> I don’t care for Katrina.


Agreed


----------



## Licorice (May 29, 2020)

Nh is really good and better than acnl. Acnl had more content but it was ugly and boring af for me. It didn’t even feel like an ac game to me.


----------



## Emmsey (May 29, 2020)

Auctions and Selling posts with starting prices of 400NMT or above make me loose hope that I will ever be able to get even one of my dreamies on my island.... *sighs*


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 29, 2020)

I'd rather spend my nmt on gathering DIYs than looking for dreamies. I like meeting new villagers.


----------



## Mo Notony (May 29, 2020)

I don't like that the bushes are seasonal. I want to see ALL THE FLOWERS, ASAP. I don't like having bare bushes.  (lol)


----------



## StarParty8 (Jun 3, 2020)

I really like Isabelle. But i don't think she should have had as 'big' of a role as she did.  All of her actions are things Nook could have just as easily done. Heck i'd like it if Isabelle was a character that only showed up during events, like Reese and Cyrus. Either make her role bigger (like having tom nook work at nook's cranny after town hall is built leaving only Isabelle) or make her role so small she wouldn't be noticed if she was randomly cut.


----------



## salem_ (Jun 9, 2020)

WEEDS> any kind of flower


----------



## FishHead (Jun 9, 2020)

Orville is an unnecessary character. I could care less about Wilbur, but since I'm constantly traveling or opening up my island, his dialogue is so annoying. If I press on the wrong option it means that i have to start over.


----------

